# Credit Card Machine Stand



## Blueglass (Apr 9, 2017)

Our counter is kind of high and some of our customers are kind of short and they catch a glare when they sign. It is far from perfect but it will work. Spalted Mahogany with Cocobolo bordering. I do see where I will approach my measurements differently. Calling it done.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 9, 2017)

Looks good. 
No lip on the bottom to keep it from sliding down/off?


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 9, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Looks good.
> No lip on the bottom to keep it from sliding down/off?


The machine has slots for screws. I will screw it down.

I love the curls on the top every time I look at it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 10, 2017)

Blueglass said:


> I do see where I will approach my measurements differently.



I thought you were going for Art Deco there! Shhhhhhhhhhhh... Don't tell no one any different!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 10, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> I thought you were going for Art Deco there! Shhhhhhhhhhhh... Don't tell no one any different!!


By the time the machine goes on it seeing the difference will be pretty tough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 10, 2017)

Finished and in place. Since I was at it our counter top is textured and makes it hard to sign checks and such so I made something from an Indian Rosewood scrap a year or so ago.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist (Apr 10, 2017)

Better make a few extra's to sell!! 
Folks will want those!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 10, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> Better make a few extra's to sell!!
> Folks will want those!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Really? I may have to step my skills up a bit. I learned a few things from this one.


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 10, 2017)

Looks pretty damned nifty with the machine mounted and sitting up on that professional looking counter in the office there Lou. Definitely Art Deco! You better leave your credit card machine wedge manufacturing business card with the girls at the desk. Yeah... I could see potential orders for a few more of those.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 10, 2017)

Nice work, Les!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 10, 2017)

Nice. That looks real snazzy Les...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 11, 2017)

I'd be honored to swipe my card on that!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

